# New Driver Question/Concern about Ratings



## Alex Richardson (Mar 26, 2016)

Hey guys. I just started driving for Uber this week, and so far I love it. That said, in my first week, I haven't had time to drive all that much. I've completed 15 rides. Of those rides, I have been rated 10 times, and 7 of them have been five stars. Every other ride has been pleasant and I felt that I reached some sort of connection with each of the riders. I can only assume a few of them just gave me 4 stars, which ended up really lowering my rating.

Which is all fine, except for what I've heard about Uber's policy for eliminated drivers with less than a 4.6 rating. This is bad for me, as I currently have a 4.4 rating. This, naturally, has me worried. Next week, I intend to drive much more, and my hope is that when I get sheer numbers, my number of five stars will be high enough to the point where not every 4 star will really hurt me. 

What I'm wondering is... how long do I have to raise my rating before Uber cuts me off? I've heard that Uber doesn't really bring the hammer down if you have less than 100 rides. I certainly hope this is the case. I would just like to know how long I have to raise my rating. Also, if you guys have any tips- say, best times of day to get the most "friendly" passengers- I would also love to hear them.

Thanks. Love Uber so far, would hate to have to leave it within the first week.


----------



## BDubwest (Mar 13, 2016)

Im a noob still. 
What works for ne might not work for you, plus I have a full time and part time job in addition to uber. 

1) If you feel like driving, go for it. Personally I dont think about best times, I go somewhere busy and turn on the app. 

2) I don't talk to passengers unless they initiate the conversation. Small talk is a no no. 

3) Drive smooth. Even if you have to break a few traffic rules you have to do it smoothly. If riders are flopping around in the back seat you're doing it wrong. 

You might think Im joking, but Ive missed plenty of turns or offramps and have had to make split second moves to get back on track. 

44 rated trips 40 five star ratings. 
4.80 overall.


----------



## Coachman (Sep 22, 2015)

Alex Richardson said:


> I can only assume a few of them just gave me 4 stars, which ended up really lowering my rating.


If you had ten rated rides with seven 5-stars, then that means your average rating on the three remaining rides was a 3-star. That's a little concerning. You normally get ratings like that with poor driving... missing turns, getting lost, shooting past the destination, etc. Do you think that may be a problem?


----------



## uberron73 (Mar 13, 2016)

I'm going though same thing. This week is my first week also. I have 29 trips, 21ratings and 18 are 5 stars and I'm at 4.71
Yesterday I was at 4.88
Idk why it went lower but I heard that sum riders don't even give ratings an that can hurt drivers ratings. So I'm trying to tell passengers to plz rate drivers. I don't ask for 5 stars but I only inform them the ratings are important an the lower we get we can get suspended. One rider didn't even know it was important to rate. So she gonna start rating drivers... But I also hope there never any rating issues down the road. I'd hate for a rating to be my downfall. Cause I'm really liking this uber driving. I'm in nwi.I can't wait to get out to Chicago an make serious money. Good luck fellow newbie. Be safe an make money. God bless


----------



## Alex Richardson (Mar 26, 2016)

My rating jumped from a 4.4 to a 4.5 without me even driving. Looks like someone else who hadn't rated me before got around to it.



Coachman said:


> If you had ten rated rides with seven 5-stars, then that means your average rating on the three remaining rides was a 3-star. That's a little concerning. You normally get ratings like that with poor driving... missing turns, getting lost, shooting past the destination, etc. Do you think that may be a problem?


There was only one situation where I missed the turn in to an apartment, as it was dark and it came out of nowhere, but I was able to turn around a minute later.

I'll just keep doing it and see how my ratings are when I have more numbers I suppose.


----------



## wk1102 (Dec 25, 2015)

Alex Richardson said:


> Hey guys. I just started driving for Uber this week, and so far I love it. That said, in my first week, I haven't had time to drive all that much. I've completed 15 rides. Of those rides, I have been rated 10 times, and 7 of them have been five stars. Every other ride has been pleasant and I felt that I reached some sort of connection with each of the riders. I can only assume a few of them just gave me 4 stars, which ended up really lowering my rating.
> 
> Which is all fine, except for what I've heard about Uber's policy for eliminated drivers with less than a 4.6 rating. This is bad for me, as I currently have a 4.4 rating. This, naturally, has me worried. Next week, I intend to drive much more, and my hope is that when I get sheer numbers, my number of five stars will be high enough to the point where not every 4 star will really hurt me.
> 
> ...


4.4 with 10 rides =44. 7x5=35. 45-35= 9
Most likely 4,4,and a 1. A few more 5s and it will be fine 1s will happen regardless of how well you drive treat them. Don't even sweat it until you're approaching 50-100 rated rides.

The more you drive the more natural the rides become. The more natural they become the more comfortable.... that means better ratings.


----------

